# Boîtiers 2,5" USB/FW !...



## mordicus (9 Décembre 2004)

Il y en a effet pas mal de modèles de boitiers pour disque dur interne 2.5" qui circulent. Certains sont Firewire, d'autres USB 2.0, la plupart ont maintenant les deux types de branchement.

    Après des comparaisons sur divers sites, j'ai vu que les prix varient *énormément*: de *11¤* sur LDLC pour un boitier USB 2.0 (compatible Mac-PC), à *95¤* sur Macway pour un "Boitier Hdd 2,5'' Spio Firewire 400 Et Usb 2.0". Sur le site de Montgallet, on trouve aussi des boitiers du genre "no-name" (générique), avec Firewire + USB 2 à partir de 28 ¤... 

 ... le "hic" c'est qu'apparemment certains boitiers ne seraient pas compatibles avec les portables MAC, ou certains Mac, voire même avec certains disques durs (pour le Firewire)... d'autres modèles ne fonctionneraient qu'en vitesse USB 1 sur les Mac. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il y aurait aussi une historie de broches 4-6 et 6-6 (?)...(les câbles FireWire 4-6 broches pour les MAC et 6-6 broches pour les PC). En tout cas, le site Macway prétend que ses boitiers sont bien adaptés aux Mac.

 Est-ce que ceux qui utilisent de tels boitiers pourraient ici donner ici leur modèle (Marque et USB/Firewire) ainsi que leur type de portable Mac (ibook G4, etc.), afin qu'on se fasse une idée des bons modèles... ? En précisant, si possible, s'il y a déjà des problèmes (auto-alimentation insuffisante ou problèmes lors des boot depuis le disque externe). 

    Tout cela afin de déceler les meilleurs rapports qualité/prix. Merci !


----------



## mordicus (9 Décembre 2004)

J'ouvre le bal avec un avis trouvé de consommateur sur le site de LDLC, pour un botier générique : *Boitier pour disque dur 2"1/2 sur port USB 2.0 et FireWire *à* 34,95 ¤ TTC *(ici)



> Il faut que le disque soit en MASTER... aussi bien en USB qu'en FIREWIRE et là tout fonctionne sans avoir besoin d'alimentation... ni pour l'USB, ni pour le FIREWIRE...
> Testé en USB sur PC et MAC et en FIREWIRE sur le MAC.
> 
> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas d'alimentation fournie avec, ça aiderait pour certains pour USB qui ne fournissent pas tous les 500mA...


 NB: le problème avec les produits sans marque, c'est qu'ils peuvent changer d'une commande sur l'autre... et donc ne pas marcher aussi bien. On ne sait pas non plus quel est le mac testé.


----------



## mad'doc (9 Décembre 2004)

je peux te répondre sur 2 points:
1) Le FIREWIRE:
C'est le même que ce soit sur Mac ou sur PC et sur les 2 types, tu auras le plus souvent un connecteur 6 broches sur les modèles de bureau et 4 broches sur les portables (question de place et de consommation)

2) L'USB 2.0:
Mac OS sait le gérer que depuis 10.2.8, donc si tu n'as pas cet OS (ou Panther), tes périphériques seront gérés comme étant de l'USB 1.1 (donc 12 Mbit/s maxi au lieu des 480 Mbit/s maxi de l'USB 2.0).

Quant au type de boîtier à utiliser, je ne peux pas te dire, je n'en ai pas encore


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

J'ai acheté le boitier externe 2,5 P Titanium pour y caser le HD interne de mon Ti et remplacer celui-ci par le 60Go-16mo interne de chez MacWay en février.
J'en suis ravi, le FW est nickel avec ou sans l'alimentation externe, fournie, l'USB est bien pratique si on se balade sur des postes sans FW (j'ai du faire un backup sur un vieux PB, ça a pris du temps, mais no pb). Le boitier est super bien fait, léger, le changement de HD s'est fait sans pb, ça prend 25mn sur mon Ti en faisant gaffe (tournevis torx impératif et jette un ½il sur certains sites spé si tu t'y risques -j'ai attendu la fin de l'AppleCare).

Le seul truc -qui n'enlève rien à la qualité du boitier et au boost qu'a pu avoir mon ti 400 avec le Toshiba-, c'est que le HD a crashé hier et impossible de redémarrer sur quoi que ce soit (CD, HD externe). J'ai réussi à le forcer à démarrer sur un autre HD externe en fin de compte (avec un OS de backup et l'avoir extrait et gentiment secoué...) et à acheter DiskWarrior aujourd'hui en ligne. DW n'arrive pas à finir ses réparations, je vais donc devoir renvoyer le Toshiba chez MacWay à Strasbourg, je verrai si je réussis à garder ce que j'ai pas réussi à backuper. Mais je crois que je vais acheter un HD externe supplémentaire pour essayer de tt sauvegarder ce qui peut l'être...
Mais c'est la première fois que j'entend parler d'une défaillance sur ce type de disque, donc t'arrête pas à ma triste expérience.


----------



## mordicus (10 Décembre 2004)

Modos a dit:
			
		

> La redirection jurassic a été une petite erreur d'aiguillage  :rose:
> Par contre, il est maintenant à sa place dans périphériques
> Les modérateurs


 :style: Ouf, j'ai eu peur... Merci pour le re-aiguillage grande vitesse!



			
				mad'oc a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ??? Jurassic Macs n'est en aucun cas une punition !!!


 .......  (j'ai dis ça, moi ?)

 Merci Teo et Mad'hoc pour vos réponses... (je pense que ça peut en intéresser plus d'un). Pour Macway, il semble en effet que ce soit une valeur sûre car leur matériel est apparemment toujours testé pour Mac. Le seul petit problème, c'est que ce n'est pas donné (pas moins de 70-80¤, si j'ai bonne mémoire pour, pour un boitier externe Firewire/USB2)

 Sinon, concernant le USB 2.0, je viens d'avoir des réponses sur le site officiel anglais Apple.Discussions, et plusieurs techniciens me recommandent de ne pas effectuer de sauvegarde vers un disque dur externe à partir du port USB 2.0, car le transfert des données est apparemment instables (les erreurs/corruptions sont fréquentes lors des gros transferts). Il vaudrait donc mieux utiliser le port Firewire... ce qui élimine d'entrée les boitiers uniquement USB2 (les moins chers, donc)

 Comme je l'ai dit, à Montgallet (le paradis des PC-bidouilleurs mais pas vraiment des utilisateurs Mac...) on trouve des boitiers sans marque à partir de 29¤ (Firewire et USB2). Il va peut-être falloir que j'essaie si je veux faire des économies... mais ils n'ont pas été testé sur Mac. Par ailleurs, sur un forum PC j'ai trouvé des messages d'un utilisateur ayant eu des problèmes avec son boitier externe (Firewire/USB2) sous PC, mais pas sur Mac (à cause de ces différences de broches). Je me demande donc si ce cas d'incompatibilité existe aussi en sens inverse (problème avec Mac et fonctionne avec PC)....

  Attendons donc de voir s'il y a d'autres avis....

  Merci à tous.


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Le gros problème en fait vient de l'interface utilisée [pont ou bridge] et la mailleure garantie avec les Macs est l'utilisation des ponts Oxford


----------



## mordicus (10 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le gros problème en fait vient de l'interface utilisée [pont ou bridge] *et la mailleure garantie avec les Macs est l'utilisation des ponts Oxford*


 Mmmmmm... je sens qu'on approche de la solution.... 
 Je crois bien que cette info vaut de l'or... reste à savoir si le vendeur saura me dire si le bridge est bien Oxford (j'imagine que cela n'apparaît pas forcément sur le boitier?)

 Merci mille fois Golf !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

salut

je me posais cette question aussi et apres avoir ete me renseigner, plusieurs vendeurs fnac m'ont dit de prendre du firewire pr sa stabilite et ses perf

et de bannir l'usb2 dans la mesure du possible

et sinon, je prefere prendre un boitier chez macway qu'un noname chez ldlc et apres pour le rendre, c'est galere...


----------



## TheraBylerm (10 Décembre 2004)

Alors, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un pont oxford...

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que j'ai 2 disques durs externes branchés sur mon PowerBook G4...

Le premier est un boîtier 3,5", en aluminium, ventilé, de marque PowerStar, compatible Mac et PC. Il est FireWire 400 et USB2. Il contient un disque dur de 120 Go Seagate 8 Mo de cache.

Le deuxième est un boîtier Lacie, en aluminium, compatible Mac et PC, interface FireWire 400 et USB2. Il contient un disque dur de 160 Go Seagate 8 Mo de cache.

Les deux boîtiers marchent très bien, rien à dire. Et avantage : ils chauffent très peu.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais testé l'USB2, car je branche mes disques durs en FireWire seulement, montage vidéo oblige 

Je peux simplement dire que l'USB2 est effectivement moins stable puisqu'il demande plus de ressources systèmes pour fonctionner... En théorie, l'USB2 est plus rapide que le FW, mais en pratique, c'est le FW qui l'emporte... du moins, en vidéo.


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Un pont Oxford [bridge] : c'est un circuit intégré qui converti les données du bus IDE/ATAPI en donnée du bus FireWire [IEEE 1394]...


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

Les disques ICE vendus chez MacWay ont le pont Oxford 911 et 922 il me semble pour les plus récents. J'ai d'ailleurs  nommé mon HD interne Oxford, et 911 en plus ça fait presque comme une Porsche !

Autre chose à prendre en compte: le silence: il y a le ventilateur qui fait du bruit (ou pas s'il n'y en a pas) et le bruit du disque lui-même.
Celui que j'ai mis en externe dans un boitier ICE est un HD d'occasion d'une tour  acheté à un ami et il a un bruit de rotation qui est assez pénible, le bureau étant voisin de ma chambre, je suis obligé (80go 7200/tm) de le mettre en veille ou de l'éjecter la nuit... dans la mesure du possible, il faudrait aller l'écouter dans un point de démonstration 
A voir aussi s'il a un système pour se mettre en veille automatique après un moment: dans certains cas c'est pratique, dans d'autre cas c'est la plaie ! Il faut savoir qu'il y a des scripts à laisser en tâche de fond pour qu'il ne se mette jamais en veille quand le mac est actif.
Bon, là je cherche aussi et j'hésite quant aux tailles... mais j'ai pas bcp de pépètes... mais il me faut un disque de backup !


----------



## garuda (10 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit, à Montgallet (le paradis des PC-bidouilleurs mais pas vraiment des utilisateurs Mac...) on trouve des boitiers sans marque à partir de 29¤ (Firewire et USB2). Il va peut-être falloir que j'essaie si je veux faire des économies... mais ils n'ont pas été testé sur Mac. Par ailleurs, sur un forum PC j'ai trouvé des messages d'un utilisateur ayant eu des problèmes avec son boitier externe (Firewire/USB2) sous PC, mais pas sur Mac (à cause de ces différences de broches). Je me demande donc si ce cas d'incompatibilité existe aussi en sens inverse (problème avec Mac et fonctionne avec PC)....
> 
> Attendons donc de voir s'il y a d'autres avis....
> 
> Merci à tous.



Je vais passer à Montgallet ce week-end pour regarder ces boitiers sans marque et vous en dire plus sur les chipset, les ventilos etc..  

Le truc qui me chagrine, c'est que mon boitier actuel (from the PC world), il est limité à 128 Go de capacité pour une histoire de LBA et je me demande si il y a des limitations sur ceux dont on parle. Comment savoir si la limitation à 128 Go est aussi présente sur les autres ?


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

Bon, vu mes pb, j'ai passé commande, un disque ICE MacWay 200 Go FW400 pour 167 ¤ avec Personal Backup je crois, de quoi le connecter à un PC sous Windows. En plus moins cher pour les fêtes et 0 frais de port... j'attend lundi.
Ca changera pas de look comparé à mon boitier externe actuel, l'Alu était joli mais aussi plus cher...


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Halte au feu là 
On parle d'un boîtier pour DD 2,5' donc grosses capacités et ventilos, hors surjet !!!
Boîtiers Macway Ice hors sujet, etc. !


Aucun des boîtiers Macway ne sont limités car leur éléctronique est récente


----------



## mordicus (11 Décembre 2004)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Je vais passer à Montgallet ce week-end pour regarder ces boitiers sans marque et vous en dire plus sur les chipset, les ventilos etc..


 Ce serait super sympa, oui ! Mais attention, comme l'a remarqué Golf, ce qui nous intéresse (du moins pour certains) c'est les boitiers externes pour disques durs portables (2,5"). Merci donc de poser la question pour nous !!! (c.à.d. pour les petits boitiers externe usb2/Firewire)... enfin si possible !


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Désolé d'avoir dévié  je le referai plus. Le boitier Titanium 2,5 dont je parle est vraiment bien, léger, pratique FW et USB, avec ou sans alim'.


----------



## mordicus (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le boitier Titanium 2,5 dont je parle est vraiment bien, léger, pratique FW et USB, avec ou sans alim'.


 Oui, mais il est assez cher: 82 ¤. Ce n'est pas donné... :sick:
  C'est celui-ci n'est-ce pas ? (lien): 
Boitier Hdd 2,5'' Aluslim Firewire 400 Et Usb2.0
 De toute façon ils n'en n'ont pas à moins de 80 ¤ chez Macway... c'est dommage. Sinon, c'est sûr qu'il doit bien marcher et je l'acheterai si je n'en trouve pas d'autres. On doit cependant pouvoir trouver des boitiers moitié prix, le seul problème est d'être sûr d'avoir la meilleure compatibilité possible avec Mac (le fameux bridge/pont Oxford 911).


----------



## garuda (11 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait super sympa, oui ! Mais attention, comme l'a remarqué Golf, ce qui nous intéresse (du moins pour certains) c'est les boitiers externes pour disques durs portables (2,5"). Merci donc de poser la question pour nous !!! (c.à.d. pour les petits boitiers externe usb2/Firewire)... enfin si possible !



Desole, je viens juste de re-consulter le forum et j'avais omis le gros detail sur la taille du disque  :rose: 
Du coup, G pas demande..  

Bon, a toute fin utile, j'ai juste a vous dire que les boitiers combo firewire + USB2 de chez connectland (la marque locale) ont un chipset oxford 911. G mis dessus mon 200 Go, il le reconnait en entier (pas de limitation a 128 Go). On a ouvert aussi un boitier Icy box, mais c'etait un chipset "Eon". Quelqu'un connait ?

Pour la vitesse, heuh, va falloir attendre, y a l'utilitaire de disque qui l'efface avec des zeros partout, ca prend du temps.. :rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (12 Décembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai un DD interne "Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 ATA/133 HDD" et j'aimerai savoir s'il y a une possibilite d'en faire un disque externe connecté en USB.  :mouais: 

Ouai je sais, c'est pas trop "catholique" mais sait on jamais, ca m'embete d'avoir cet objet sans pouvoir l'utiliser.


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux trouver (chez macway par exemple) des boitiers externes vides avec au choix connectique usb, Firewire, Firewire2 (ou les 3 cumulés) dans lesquels installer ton disque ATA pour le passer en externe.

Selon la connectique choisie, c'est boitiers sont plus ou moins chers.


----------



## sc3fab (12 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Gollf, désolé pour ce post "inutile", je viens de voir tous ce qui avait été poster et j'ai largement ma réponse.
La prochaine fois j'essayerai d'ouvrir un peu mieux les yeux, et sincerement, n'etant pas une bête en info je pensais que c'etais limite impossible à realiser, alors que ca à l'air d'etre d'une banalitée...

Mea culpa


----------



## YDKJPhilly (12 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un boitier pour HD 2,5" et le HD Alubox Combo d'avanquest est indiqué comme étant "compatible uniquement avec les PC bien que susceptible de fonctionner sous Mac". En quoi pourrait-il être incompatbile ? Est-ce simplement un avertissement du fabricant pour se décharger en cas d'un problème sous Mac ?

Merci


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2004)

Tu trouveras plus haut dans ce fil une explication à cela.
En effet MacOs X est sensible à la qualité du pont FireWire et au bon respect de la norme et les ponts Oxford en sont la garantie ; il y a bien une autre marque mais je l'ai oublié !...
A contrario les matériels équipés en Oxford sont un peut plus cher.


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

J'aimerais changer le disque dur de mon portable, et mettre l'ancien dans un boîtier externe et inversement en attendant l'opération.

J'ai vu qu'il y avait un boîtier externe à Micro Concept près de chez moi pour DD de 2'1/2 fonctionnant en usb2 et FireWire, en alu. Sans marque précisée (ce boîtier n'apparaît pas sur leur site). Il coûte 39¤.

Mais j'aimerais m'assurer avant tout achat que tous ces boîtiers sont compatibles avec Mac (MicroConcept étant plutôt un magasin PC)?

Pui si vous connaissez de meilleurs boîtiers trouvés sur le net et moins cher, faite moi part de vos expériences, ça m'intéresse.

Merci.


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2004)

Des réponses dans ce fil : Boîtiers USB ou FW [Recycler anciens DD et graveurs] !...


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

Bon, la réponse est alors: NON... Il faut faire attention au pont Oxford, mais je ne sais pas si chez microconcept ils vont savoir ça. Je leur ai envoyé un mail, on va voir s'ils me répondent.


----------



## mordicus (21 Décembre 2004)

Bon, comme finalement je n'ai pas réussi à trouver moins cher, j'ai acheter le boitier de MacWay Firewire/USB2 à plus de 80¤... ça fait un peu mal au coeur, d'autant plus que je suis sûr que le prix de ce boitier (Aluslim, une marque générique fabriquée à Taiwan) est exagérément élévé . Pour comparaison, j'avais un boitier identique USB2 (sans firewire) pour mon PC, qui m'avait coûté 15 ¤ !!! :rateau: Le firewire n'excuse pas toute la différence.

 Sinon, ce boitier a un bon atout: il est livré avec tous les types de cables USB/Firewire imaginables. C'est bien pratique. Et avec un petit etui en faux cuir pour ranger le DD. Qualité toc, mais appréciable.

 Je reste néanmoins convaincu qu'il doit exister de boitier firewire/USB2 (avec pont Oxford 911) à moitié prix... Surcouf en vend peut-être, mais quand je suis passé, ils n'avaient *plus* de modèle avec firewire (ce qui suppose qu'ils en ont vendu).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

tu devrais voir a la fnac digitale, y a souvent plus de choix niveau prix que macway et souvent plus interessant !


----------



## macboy (28 Décembre 2004)

voilà j'ai un boitier Steel de formac qui a acqueilli le vieux disques de mon Imac 400
 et vu que le disque dur est mort j'aimerai le changer

 mais voilà, un jour je l'ai ouvert, et j'ai alors qu'il était sur le secteur car il avait du mal à le faire fonctionner, et je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait, et les plombs de la maison ont sauté...  (non pas moi les plombs)

 j'aimerai savoir si y pas moyen de savoir si le matériel n'a pas pris un coup au passage? pr éviter que j'achète un disque pour rien...

 (car autant en acheter un disque externe tout prêt fait)

 je ne crois pas que vous aurez une réponse à ma question mais on ne sais jamais...


----------



## macboy (29 Décembre 2004)

bon j'ai utilisé les informations apple ds le menu "à propos de ce mac"
 il n'a rien trouvé en usb ni en firewire?

 et même techtool n'a rien trouvé??

 même si le HD ne fonctionne pas, doit il trouver le controlleur???


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai utilisé les informations apple ds le menu "à propos de ce mac"
> il n'a rien trouvé en usb ni en firewire?
> 
> et même techtool n'a rien trouvé??
> ...


Non je ne crois pas s'il est completement HS le disque.


----------



## macboy (29 Décembre 2004)

de toute façon j'aurai la réponse demain, je vais installer un disque dur dessus donc on verra bien...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon j'aurai la réponse demain, je vais installer un disque dur dessus donc on verra bien...


c'est de toute manière un investissement très utile pour tes backup


----------



## macboy (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est de toute manière un investissement très utile pour tes backup


 et oui c 'est un veritable chat entre supermoquette et moi
 quelle rapidité de réponse

 bon plus sérieusement, je posais cette question car si j'ai bousillé le boitier de mon père je sens que je vais me faire 
 c'était dc pr partir rassuré au magasin... 

 mon sort est jeté....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> et oui c 'est un veritable chat entre supermoquette et moi
> quelle rapidité de réponse
> 
> bon plus sérieusement, je posais cette question car si j'ai bousillé le boitier de mon père je sens que je vais me faire
> ...


prend ton boitier avec et demande a tester au magasin


----------



## macboy (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prend ton boitier avec et demande a tester au magasin


 je suis peut être un bourrin mais loin d'être fou  

 je profite pr dire que le boitier s'ouvre facilement mais le disque par contre impossible de le déplacer, vraiment pas pratique ces boitiers







 en tt cas il semble resistant et surtout bien bruillant (ventilateur,) à côté de l'imac


----------



## sbultez (4 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
après recherche sur le forum, je n'ai pas réussi à avoir de réponse claire à ces 2 questions :

- puis-je mettre sans crainte mon disque 80go 4200t interne (iBook G4) dans un boitier 2"1/2 ?  (je penche pour un truc tout simple de ce genre )

Je pense notamment aux problèmes rencontrés par certains pour lesquels il semblait falloir une alim externe pour que le disque soit reconnu...

- une fois dans son boitier externe USB2, mon disque externe me permettra t'il d'accéder à ses données (sans reformatage) ? 

car sous Windows il faut reformater avec le disque inséré dans le boitier, car sinon il est inutilisable.

- Voilà, et pour terminer, quel est le meilleur disque actuellement pour les iBooks G4 en 80go ?

j'ai repéré ces 3 là
*- Seagate 80Go 5400 RPM (Momentus 5400.2)*

- Hitachi 80Go 5400 RPM Travelstar 5K80
 *- Toshiba 80Go 5400 RPM 16Mo 2.5 pouces*


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Mille Sabords (4 Février 2005)

sbultez a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> après recherche sur le forum, je n'ai pas réussi à avoir de réponse claire à ces 2 questions :
> 
> - puis-je mettre sans crainte mon disque 80go 4200t interne (iBook G4) dans un boitier 2"1/2 ?  (je penche pour un truc tout simple de ce genre )
> ...



j'ai mis le HD de mon iBook dans boitier de ce genre et c'est parfais, pas d'alimemntaion externe et pas de formage
pour le choix du disque Seagate a une réputation de silence, j'ai le toshiba que tu cites dans mon ibook, il est siffle assez, dommage, compare bien la RAM de chaque disque (16MO sur le Toshiba)


----------



## Jdrien (5 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,
après avoir démonté mon DD interne pour le remplacer par un plus gros, on m'a filé un boitier usb 2 pour pouvoir y mettre mon 2,5 pouces de 15Go MK1517GAP. Après l'avoir connecté, il est bien reconnu en périph usb (via infos "a propos de ce mac") mais impossible de le voir ds le finder...Il faut un driver ?(j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé...) ou autre pb ?
Ah oui : boitier auto alimenté, ibook dual usb 600Mhz, bref du matos ki marche bien ! :-D
Merci d'avance pour votre aide, après recherche infructueuse....


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Il y avait déjà un thread qui traitait ce problème, mais je ne sais plus du tout où est-ce qu'il en est ??? il semblerait que le problème viendrait des boîtiers auto-alimentés via le port USB. Si c'est le même cas que la MacGéenne, tu devrait avoir deux câbles USB qui doivent être branchés sur deux ports USB ?


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2005)

Je l'ai trouvé... c'était ce thread, mais toujours pas de solution...


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2005)

Les ports USB sont insuffisants pour les boîtiers auto-alimentés. Par contre le FireWire a suffisamment de courant. Donc il vaut toujours mieux acheter des boîtiers USB 2.0 ET FireWire.
Je suppose quand même que sur le boîtier il y a de quoi brancher une alimentation.
Soit tu y branches effectivement une alimentation, soit tu branches un câble spécifique entre cette entrée et un deuxième port USB libre.
Encore une solution : tu trouves (ça existe, j'en ai un) un câble avec une extrémité USB pour le disque et à l'autre extrémité deux connecteurs USB. L'un est normal, l'autre est "gigogne" et te permet de brancher par-dessus un autre périphérique (genre une souris).
Du coup, le disque reçoit assez d'électricité pour fonctionner.


----------



## Jdrien (6 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Les ports USB sont insuffisants pour les boîtiers auto-alimentés. Par contre le FireWire a suffisamment de courant. Donc il vaut toujours mieux acheter des boîtiers USB 2.0 ET FireWire.
> Je suppose quand même que sur le boîtier il y a de quoi brancher une alimentation.
> Soit tu y branches effectivement une alimentation, soit tu branches un câble spécifique entre cette entrée et un deuxième port USB libre.
> Encore une solution : tu trouves (ça existe, j'en ai un) un câble avec une extrémité USB pour le disque et à l'autre extrémité deux connecteurs USB. L'un est normal, l'autre est "gigogne" et te permet de brancher par-dessus un autre périphérique (genre une souris).
> Du coup, le disque reçoit assez d'électricité pour fonctionner.


Salut,
J'ai dis des conneries lol ! oui, sur le boitier il y a bien une prise DC...pour une alim mais le mec ne m'a pas filé de cable...Mais tu dis qu'on peut trouver un cable DC...et usb à l'autre bout ? et çà marcherait ? Pour info, j'avais fait kelkes boutiques vers Montgallet pour me renseigner, apprendre qu'il y avait les usb1 & 2, les fw, et les auto alimentés : un vendeur m'a dit que çà dépendait de l'ampérage du DD pour que l'autoalimenté usb fonctionne....
En tout cas, merci pour ces infos, à toi & NightWalker


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mars 2005)

re Salut,

je pense que si tu as la possibilité de mettre une alim DC, ton disque fonctionnera mieux. A priori il s'agit juste d'un adaptateur secteur, par contre il faut voir au niveau de l'ampérage...


----------



## charp60 (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur Mac et j'essai sans succés d'utiliser un DD externe sur mon iBook. Le DD en question est celui de mon ancien PC portable (qui a rendu l'âme) et j'ai acheté un boitier externe. Il fonctionne bien sur mon PC de bureau mais pas sur l'iBook. Le boitier externe est de marque (je pense pas que ce soit connu mais bon..) Shark, et c'est un modèle Map S21U2, apparemment compatible Mac. J'ai suivi la procédure et après l'installation du driver et branchement (c de l'usb2) j'ai un message comme quoi le  driver est mal installé. Je l'ai réinstallé mais rien a faire. Que faire ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2006)

Et ce boitier 2,5 pouces USB2, il fonctionnera sur mon powerbook G4 1,33 ghz ou mieux vaut prendre un firewire ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et ce boitier 2,5 pouces USB2, il fonctionnera sur mon powerbook G4 1,33 ghz ou mieux vaut prendre un firewire ?
> 
> Merci.



Vu le tr&#232;s strict respect de la norme USB par Apple, notamment en mati&#232;re de courant d'alim*, je serais toi, je lorgnerais du c&#244;t&#233; du Firewire ... 




(*) La norme c'est 500 mA (par contr&#244;leur, pas par prise, hein !), souvent les PC arrivent &#224; fournir plus (celui que mon fils &#224; vendu &#224; l'achat de son MacBook Pro arrivait &#224; fournir jusqu'&#224; 800 mA), les Mac, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, &#224; 510 mA, ils sont &#224; genoux !


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2006)

Ok merci 
Mais j'ai lu les commentaires et apparemment c'est l'inverse, le firewire ne suffirait pas à alimenter le disque et il faudrait alors passer par l'usb, ou bien même 2 USB ou alors j'ai mal compris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2006)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, un port Firewire peut fournir 750 mA contre seulement 500 pour un USB.

EDIT : non, apr&#232;s v&#233;rif, le Firewire, c'est 1 amp&#232;re sous 12V (12 watts), soit deux fois plus que l'USB (1, 1.1 ou 2), &#224; condition d'utiliser un c&#226;ble 6x6 pour le branchement. sur les c&#226;bles 4x4 et 6x4, il n'y a pas d'alimentation


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2006)

Aucune idée si mon câble FW Belkin est de format 6x6 ou pas...
Quoi qu'il en soit je vais prendre le boitier USB/FW, un peu plus cher mais ça reste très raisonnable.

Merci pour les précisions


----------



## Junk (13 Août 2006)

Je vous pose une petite question au passage :

Est-ce que vous avez connaissance d'un boitier externe pouvant acceuillir 2 disques durs 2"5 ?? 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée si mon câble FW Belkin est de format 6x6 ou pas...
> Quoi qu'il en soit je vais prendre le boitier USB/FW, un peu plus cher mais ça reste très raisonnable.
> 
> Merci pour les précisions



Un câble 6x6 se reconnais à ses deux prises identiques (correspondant à un boîtier ayant une prise Firewire identique à celle de ton Mac). la prise Firewire 4 d'un câble 6x4 est plus petite, correspondant à la prise qu'on peut trouver sur un caméscope numérique. Tu ne trouveras de prises 4 que sur des périphériques ne pouvant pas être alimentés par l'ordinateur. Par contre la présence d'une prise 6 n'implique pas forcément que le périphérique puisse l'être.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Salut à tous, 
j'ai un disque dur 3.5'' interne et je lui cherche un boîtier pour le connecter sur un eMac sous OS x.3.9. J'ai trouvé ceci à bon marché; compatible Mac ou pas, selon vous?
Merci de votre précieuse aide


----------



## kisco (22 Août 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> j'ai un disque dur 3.5'' interne et je lui cherche un boîtier pour le connecter sur un eMac sous OS x.3.9. J'ai trouvé ceci à bon marché; compatible Mac ou pas, selon vous?
> Merci de votre précieuse aide


 
si ton disque dur est un ATA, ca marchera sans probleme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> si ton disque dur est un ATA, ca marchera sans probleme


Rapide et priécis: merci !

PS: je voulais te bouler vert mais ça marche pô... Pourtant je boule rarement! 
Désolé !


----------

